# Hello



## goomba (Jan 30, 2014)

Greetings brothers.  I am a MM in good standing in Alabama and also a member of all four York Rite bodies.  I am on various other Masonic discussion boards and wanted another one.  Also recently was invited to join Knight Masons and will go through the degree on March 8, 2014.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, and it is always good to meet a fellow Companion active in the York Rite.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


goomba said:


> ...a member of all four York Rite bodies.


Chapter, Council, Commandery, and ... ?


----------



## goomba (Jan 31, 2014)

Lodge, Chapter, Council, and Commandery.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 1, 2014)

Interesting. I've never considered lodge to be a "York Rite" body.


----------



## goomba (Feb 2, 2014)

In my mind (this is not my idea, I have read it elsewhere, I don't want to take credit for another's thoughts) the YR bodies that are normally considered YR are individual.  Since the lodge is the beginning of the the story it fits.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, historically the Blue Lodge is associated with the York Rite because of the intimate connection of the degrees. At one point, the Royal Arch was actually conferred in Blue Lodges.

The York Rite College Gold Service Award is presented annually to Masons for their "outstanding service in York Rite Masonry ... which is composed of members of the Lodge, Chapter, Council, and Commandery ..."


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## sirius186 (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome brother

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 2, 2014)

Greetings! Glad you made it to this site!


----------



## goomba (Feb 2, 2014)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings! Glad you made it to this site!



Go ahead and spill the beans.  What other forums should I join?  We only run into each other everywhere.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 3, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Interesting. I've never considered lodge to be a "York Rite" body.



When I went through the Scottish Rite degrees several of the early numbered ones featured events that I had learned in the third degree at blue lodge.   I had previously heard of "Scottish Rite jurisdictions" versus "York Rite jurisdictions".  Seeing those SR degrees made it clear in my mind what those expressions mean.  It's not about authority or lineage.  For every US jurisdiction I've seen a degree in it's about what happens in the degrees and whether the story matches the degree story told in SR versus YR.

I'm told Louisiana is SR based.  I'd love to visit during degrees to see the difference to see if they still show that history.

Our lodges aren't York Rite bodies, but if the York Rite folks want to say that, at least I know the stories told in the degrees match nicely so it makes sense as far as ritual goes even though it does not as far as authority and lineage goes.


----------

